# Best venison chili I have ever tried.



## Oletrapper (Sep 20, 2011)

Licking River Chili
6 pounds coarsely ground beef or finely ground venison (chili-grind) 
1 ½ large chopped onion fine
2 ½ cloves garlic, minced 
1 ¼ teaspoon dried oregano 
1 ¼ teaspoon ground cumin 
6 teaspoons chili powder, 8 or 9 if you like it hot
2 (16-ounce) cans tomatoes 
Salt to taste 
2 ½ cups hot water 
1 whole Hershey bar for color and Dixie Chili style taste. (Dixie Chili is a local chili company in N. Kentucky and chocolate is one of the ingredients in their secret recipe.)
In a large frying pan, brown meat with onion and garlic until meat is lightly browned; transfer ingredients to a large kettle cast-iron Dutch oven. (The above step is very important)
Add oregano, cumin, chili powder, tomatoes, salt, and hot water. Bring just to a boil; lower heat and simmer, covered, stirring occasionally for approximately 11/2 to 2 hours. Remove from heat. Skim off grease if using beef and serve. 
Serves 16 to 18.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Chocolate in chili!! HMM.. I may have to try that. I have been adding cinnamon to shredded elk and deer for burritos and it really works well so maybe chocolate will be good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chocolate! I gotta try this one


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how do you "chili grind" it?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Chili grind is a coarse grind.


----------

